# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Храмовый стандарт и молочка из магазина

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.
Используют ли пастеризованное молоко из магазина в поклонении божествам в храмах ИСККОН?
Что насчет творога, сыра и масла из магазина?
Еще вопрос, а сахар для божеств используют обычный?

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

В разных храмахмогут быть разные стандарты - сообразно месту, времени и обстоятельствам :smilies:  В Киеве магазинную молочку Божествам не используют. только домашнее молоко, сметана, масло. Остальное делаем сами - творог, панир, гхи и т.д. Сахар используется

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

По крайней мере курс идет на от отказ от всего заводского, фабричного и нагретого=приготовленного непреданными http://valentincehov.livejournal.com/384918.html

----------


## Дмитрий_И

это хорошо что курс идет на повышения стандартов культуры, но еще лучше если курс будет идти на повышение стандартов бхакти.
Воды Ганги предлагаются самой Ганге не зависимо от того чистая или нет вода в ладонях на данный момент, показателем служит далеко не чистота воды.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> это хорошо что курс идет на повышения стандартов культуры, но еще лучше если курс будет идти на повышение стандартов бхакти.
> Воды Ганги предлагаются самой Ганге не зависимо от того чистая или нет вода в ладонях на данный момент, показателем служит далеко не чистота воды.


Если есть выбор какую именно воду Ганге предлагать, то разве не предпочтительнее чистая?
И разве намеренный выбор чистой воды или парного молока с ферм это не доказательство повышения стандартов бхакти?

И представьте, как странно было бы, если воду из Ганги кипятили и разливали по бутылкам на заводе не преданные?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если есть выбор какую именно воду Ганге предлагать, то разве не предпочтительнее чистая?


какой может быть выбор если вы находитесь в Ганге, в которой рядом купаются не преданные и делают ужасные вещи. Тем ни менее вода предлагается.




> И разве намеренный выбор чистой воды или парного молока с ферм это не доказательство повышения стандартов бхакти?


если бы от этого зависел прогресс бхакти было бы всё очень просто для материально обусловленной личности и все были бы счастливы. Внешняя чистота это далеко не показатель высоты бхакти. Внешняя чистота необходима, но это не цель.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> какой может быть выбор если вы находитесь в Ганге, в которой рядом купаются не преданные и делают ужасные вещи. Тем ни менее вода предлагается.


Вот именно рядом, но они не делают ужасные вещи совместно с преданными или за деньги для преданных. А нагрев молока на заводе непреданными, согласно Харилиле прабху и есть адская вещь. Пищу нагретую асурами Кришне предлагать нельзя, за исключением случаев тотального голода.




> если бы от этого зависел прогресс бхакти было бы всё очень просто для материально обусловленной личности и все были бы счастливы. Внешняя чистота это далеко не показатель высоты бхакти. Внешняя чистота необходима, но это не цель.


Да, не цель. Но как можно вкушая один лишь грех продвинуться в бхактическом прогрессе? Если Кришна говорит, что пища в гуне благости приготовлена за три часа до еды, то магазинная молочка, хранящаяся месяцами это разве не тама-гуна в чистом виде?

Выбор между фермерским и фабричным это проявление внутренней чистоты, любви к Богу - я люблю Его и консервы Ему не предлагаю. Если писать на пакетах молока, то, о чем думал и мечтал нагревший молоко технолог, кто из преданных его купит?

----------


## baladasa

Валентин вы поднимаете большую тему, в которой сложно оставаться эмоционально стабильным и не наговорить чего то, что бы потом не сожалеть об этом. Я так же задавал старшим преданным эти вопросы, и в основном большинство нейтрально относиться к насилию над коровами. Согласно учению, на все воля Божья, был бы он обеспокоен тем как демоны ухаживают за коровами и в каком положении находятся современные брамины, Он бы обязательно низошел сейчас и поразрывал на куски всех этих неугодных и бестолковых. Но, что мы видим, все спокойно как в богдаде, значит план в котором мы должны испытывать боль и продолжать терпеть смотря сквозь непрозрачные стены боен и молокозаводов, спекулянтов фермеров, жующих мясо бычков, собственноручно выращеных на молоке, такова наша доля, ни на что неспособных и ленивых, немогущих изменить этот страшный сон.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

По крайней мере демоны-фермеры не нагревают молоко как это происходит на комбинатах. Следует равняться на Кукуйку и другие вайшнавские сельхозобщины, которые производят сыр, масло или сгущенку. Да, сейчас их мало, но постепенно ожидается отток преданных из городов. Ситуация вроде бы черно-белая раз в городах должны жить лишь проповедники

----------


## baladasa

"Сейчас мы должны принять сельхохояйственную деятельность - производить пищу и защищать коров. И если у нас есть излишки - мы можем продавать. Это простая вещь, которую мы должны делать. Наши люди должны жить мирно в деревнях с фермами, производить зерновые, фркуты и овощи, защищать коров и тяжело трудиться. И если появляются излишки, мы можем открывать рестораны. Сознающие Кришну люди никогда не окажутся в проигрыше, следуя наставлениям Кришны. Они будут комфортно жить без недостатка в чём-либо материальном, и тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити (Бхагавад Гита 4.9): после оставления этого тела они отправятся прямо к Богу. Таков наш образ жизни."

"Бойня-Цивилизация"

Now, we must take to agricultural work -- produce food and give protection
to the cows. And if we produce a surplus, we can trade. It is a simple thing
that we must do. Our people should live peacefully in farming villages,
produce grain and fruit and vegetables, protect the cows, and work hard. And
if there is a surplus, we can start restaurants. Krsna conscious people will
never be losers by following the instructions of Krsna. They will live
comfortably, without any material want, and tyaktva deham punar janma naiti
[Bhagavad-gita 4.9]: After leaving this body they will go directly to God.
This is our way of life.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => JSD 6.5: Slaughterhouse Civilization

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> " Наши люди должны жить мирно в деревнях с фермами, производить зерновые, фрукты и овощи, защищать коров и тяжело трудиться. И если появляются излишки, мы можем открывать рестораны. Сознающие Кришну люди никогда не окажутся в проигрыше, следуя наставлениям Кришны. Они будут комфортно жить без недостатка в чём-либо материальном, и тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити (Бхагавад Гита 4.9): после оставления этого тела они отправятся прямо к Богу. Таков наш образ жизни."


Каждому храму по ферме?

----------


## baladasa

> Каждому храму по ферме?


В зависимости от потребностей, одной фермы может быть не достаточно. На вайшнавских фермах поклоняються божествам, а в города на проповедь не проблема выезжать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Имейте в виду: для предложения Божествам мы принимаем только ахимса-молоко 
от защищаемых коров или же молоко органическое. Спасибо. Администрация храма". 

Храм Радхи-Кришны на Сохо-стрит, Лондон 2014

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...1748113&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Джи-Би-Си планирует, чтобы с 2024 года Божества всех центров ИСККОН получали только молочку от защищенных коров. 

Не знаю, как именно это осуществится, но явно теперь этой теме будут уделять намного больше внимания, чем прежде.

Аруна Радхика д.д. (хозяйка фермы Сытовка, Самарская обл.) : 

"Друзья! В связи с недавней резолюцией Джи Би Си об ахимса молоке ожидается, что наконец-то начнут открываться фермы Харе Кришна, гошалы, семейные фермы преданных. Мы имеем возможность предоставить для таких ферм племенных тёлочек и коров. безвозмездно или за лакшми- это обсуждается в личной беседе. В ответственные, опытные руки. Можем помочь начинающим "корововодам", поделиться опытом и консультировать. Условие ,что эти люди будут серьёзны ,а не на "хариболах". На сегодняшний день имеем коров и тёлок айрширской породы, джерси, голштинок, чёрно-пестрых и помеси. Все рождены от элитных племенных отцов и матерей". 23.7.2019 

Из обсуждения: "в каждом районном центре можно смело открывать по ферме... до 100 км от города. и все будут довольны ,и коровы и Божества в храмах и ваишнавы".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Злата и Верба  :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> Мои поклоны.
> Используют ли пастеризованное молоко из магазина в поклонении божествам в храмах ИСККОН?
> Что насчет творога, сыра и масла из магазина?
> Еще вопрос, а сахар для Божеств используют обычный?


Если есть возможность, то (например в Храмах в Польше) покупают молоко на ферме. Если нет - то из магазина. Сыр, творог - в Храме делают из молока (магазинного или домашнего) сами преданные. Масло - покупают в магазине, с жирностью не меньше 82 процентов. В любом случае это молоко и масло коровье, не соевое, не миндальное. В Венгрии на ферме и в Будапеште, используют только молоко от коров с фермы. В Болгарии есть ферма и у них очень много молока, можно сказать переизбыток. 
Сахар используют обычный, а также гур, мёд.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Болгарии есть ферма и у них очень много молока, можно сказать переизбыток.


Мои поклоны, Susila ji .. приятно вас видеть ) 
А можно где-то найти адрес этой фермы в Болгарии? 
а то здесь на форуме русская матаджи ищет преданных, живет там.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В любом случае это молоко и масло коровье, не соевое, не миндальное.


(Новости СМИ ) 

В России с 1 июля  ввели новую обязательную маркировку для молочки: 

на ценнике теперь пишут 
БЗМЖ - без заменителя молочного жира. СЗМЖ - содержит заменитель молочного жира.

Таким образом, покупатель сможет выбрать наиболее качественный продукт. Крупные торговые сети сообщили, что уже готовы к нововведениям. Речь идет о компании «X5 Retail Group» в состав которой входит «Пятерочка», «Перекресток», «Карусель». Также к новому оформлению торгового зала подготовился «Магнит» и «Ашан».

----------


## Susila dasi

> (Новости СМИ ) 
> 
> В России с 1 июля  ввели новую обязательную маркировку для молочки: 
> 
> на ценнике теперь пишут 
> БЗМЖ - без заменителя молочного жира. СЗМЖ - содержит заменитель молочного жира.
> 
> Таким образом, покупатель сможет выбрать наиболее качественный продукт. Крупные торговые сети сообщили, что уже готовы к нововведениям. Речь идет о компании «X5 Retail Group» в состав которой входит «Пятерочка», «Перекресток», «Карусель». Также к новому оформлению торгового зала подготовился «Магнит» и «Ашан».


Спасибо, важная информация.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> на ценнике теперь пишут 
> БЗМЖ - без заменителя молочного жира. СЗМЖ - содержит заменитель молочного жира.


У нас даже на базаре так теперь продукция промаркирована.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В любом случае это молоко и масло коровье, не соевое, не миндальное.


_Миндальное..!?_  так оно же очень дорогое должно быть...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> _Миндальное..!?_  так оно же очень дорогое должно быть...


Конечно дорогое... Это веганские заморочки, они из всего молоко сделать пытаются - из сои, миндаля, кешью, кунжута.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так это и интересно, что Susila ji  упомянула их вместе: и дешевое соевое, и дорогое миндальное. Конечно, по сути, коровье молоко, оно и есть дороже самого дорогого...

----------


## Ruslan

> на ценнике теперь пишут 
> БЗМЖ - без заменителя молочного жира. СЗМЖ - содержит заменитель молочного жира.


А что это многое меняет? Эта маркировка, насколько я понимаю, отражает состав согласно упаковке, а не согласно фактическому составу. Как здесь на форуме уже приводилась информация, что магазинная молочка может содержать животные и растительные жиры (даже если на упаковке этого не написано)

----------

